# Contaminated White Rum?



## KatieC (Aug 31, 2007)

We have recently returned home from Calahonda, and have brought back some duty free spirits from 'Whims' in Fuengerola.

One of the bottles was a one litre plastic bottle of ‘Carthego Ron Blanco’. Unfortunately the contents of it smells and tastes very strange, not at all as it should.

I wondered if anyone else has brought a bottle of the white rum and had the same experience.

In the last twelve months at home there has been an incident where Vodka has been 'doctored' with a substance which could make people quite ill.

We have brought this brand of white rum before and have never had any problems.

Can anyone tell me if they have had a similar experience?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

KatieC said:


> We have recently returned home from Calahonda, and have brought back some duty free spirits from 'Whims' in Fuengerola.
> 
> One of the bottles was a one litre plastic bottle of ‘Carthego Ron Blanco’. Unfortunately the contents of it smells and tastes very strange, not at all as it should.
> 
> ...


Hi Katie

Was the bottle sealed and the cap intact?
You should contact the company and tell them about it as there could be other people effected


----------

